# Royal Baby Wrapped in Machine Knit Blanket



## juliesknitknacks (Jul 28, 2014)

On this morning's TV news, there was a short clip of Princess Charlotte leaving the hospital on her way home. My brief glimpse of it reminded me of similar photos shown in the pattern book that comes with the various lace carriages. I googled the clip, and the blanket is definitely machine knit---probably on an industrial machine---but could easily be done on one of ours. The hat looked hand knit---or possibly with a garter carriage---but I couldn't zoom in enough to see for sure. If I were making it, I would knit the hat with the same lace pattern I used in the blanket.

So now we machine knitters can make a gift fit for royalty to give to our own favorite baby.
Julie


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I am not sure about the hat but the blanket is from some exclusive English store - our UK KPers will probably know the name of the store (something like Hunt's.) Probably cost a fortune. You would think they would have hand-made. But Charlotte is gorgeous, isn't she???


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

nitnana said:


> I am not sure about the hat but the blanket is from some exclusive English store - our UK KPers will probably know the name of the store (something like Hunt's.) Probably cost a fortune. You would think they would have hand-made. But Charlotte is gorgeous, isn't she???


Charlotte looks EXACTLY like her brother George, and father William when he was a baby. So cute, but I'd like to see a mini Kate too!
Also, some one on KP posted a pattern she designed of the cap/bonnet, and she already knitted a prototype! Wow! I'm still working on a little sweater I started in March!


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Re: Mini Kate - I thought Charlotte's little bit of fuzz hair around her face/under edge of the cap looked darker than George's blondness. Of course, they have red heads in the family too. Time will tell....


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

juliesknitknacks said:


> On this morning's TV news, there was a short clip of Princess Charlotte leaving the hospital on her way home. My brief glimpse of it reminded me of similar photos shown in the pattern book that comes with the various lace carriages. I googled the clip, and the blanket is definitely machine knit---probably on an industrial machine---but could easily be done on one of ours. The hat looked hand knit---or possibly with a garter carriage---but I couldn't zoom in enough to see for sure. If I were making it, I would knit the hat with the same lace pattern I used in the blanket.
> 
> So now we machine knitters can make a gift fit for royalty to give to our own favorite baby.
> Julie


Absolutely! Our loved ones (and yarns) deserve special, beautiful knits no less than the royals. And, we can do it. I posted a free royal baby dress pattern under Links and Resources. I think is very pretty, and easy enough to machine knit. Here it is again.

http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/patons-royal-baby-dress-pattern-update.pdf

Charlotte and her big brother are adorable though. And, the young royal family is very handsome.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Someone has already posted the hat pattern free on ravelry.Was listed as a link here in KP. Don't have link handy.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it came from G H Hurt and Son. Not really expensive either.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i agree with Rosette it was made at the G H hurt factory i think its at Chilwell in Nottinghamshire they also made Prince Georges shawl that was round him when he was took home


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

nitnana said:


> I am not sure about the hat but the blanket is from some exclusive English store - our UK KPers will probably know the name of the store (something like Hunt's.) Probably cost a fortune. You would think they would have hand-made. But Charlotte is gorgeous, isn't she???


Charlotte is certainly gorgeous. The shawl cost 68 pounds which is more than $136 Australian without postage which is quite hefty to Australia. I won't be ordering one anytime soon.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

the Princess's blanket cost $168.00--heard this on GMA!!


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-bonnet


----------



## busy bee (May 25, 2013)

It was in the news on TV yesterday that the shawl was made in Nottingham ( a city well known for lace in UK)
Apparently it was reported that they have received a lot of orders for the same shawl from all over the world and it's priced at £68


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

It was a lovely blanket.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Anouchic said:


> I think is very pretty, and easy enough to machine knit. Here it is again.
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/patons-royal-baby-dress-pattern-update.pdf
> 
> Charlotte and her big brother are adorable though. And, the young royal family is very handsome.


The dress is so adorable too! I would love to be able to machine knit but I do not hand knit so could not translate


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

£68 is the price from G H Hurts of Chilwell, Nottinghamshire, but - surprise, surprise - all the shawls in this pattern are sold out! I expect they are working overtime to make more but it's a small family-owned factory and has only a handful of employees so people will just have to be patient if they feel they must have an identical shawl.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I sent an email to the company that made the shawl, and had a very fast and pleasant reply ! 
They are taking orders, and say it will be about 3 weeks before it can be shipped, plus shipping time. &#128522;
They also offer a gift wrapping service for £7 and shipping to the USA is £19.95.
With the shawl costing £68. the total comes to about $145. US at today's rate of exchange.
The shawl is called Elegant Soft Wool Baby Shawl , there are others that are similar but this is the one that Princess Charlotte was wrapped in.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

It would be a beautiful gift from a Godmother.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

BethP0201 said:


> Charlotte looks EXACTLY like her brother George, and father William when he was a baby. So cute, but I'd like to see a mini Kate too!
> 
> In one picture she looked like a minature of the Queen.


----------

